# Hazen Wyman 12/11



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Got there at 1pm. Those who were leaving were complaining that the slush was covering the bottom but by the time I got to the water it had all burned away. Plenty of shelf ice but it was breakable. The whole park was fishable even the Grand, however no bites for me or anyone else that I talked too.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

How was the clarity? How was the flow? How much visability did you have?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Visibility on the feeder stream was clear to the bottom throughout public land, the Grand was around 24". Now its raining here in Akron so who knows what it will be tomorrow once it moves across.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Hey brodg. Met you a few months ago on the Grand. I hit Beaty Landing yesterday(Saturday) and caught 3. At 700 the river was still pretty clear. This morning I got out early, no hits, but the river was on the rise. All 3 yesterday were caught on pink egg sacs under a float(with as many split shots as I could spread underneath the float. Are you still doing all fly fishing?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Phineous. I was out on Saturday, still fly fishing. I talked to one guy who was headed up to Beaty, sounds like I should have followed. The water was pretty good for the fly but no fish. I hope to make it out again this weekend, if there is any open water. I'll probably be using egg sacs and fight to drop through the slush.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Brodg,

Were you the fly guy that was wearing the Ohio State Hat? If so, we spoke as I was walking back to my car. If it was you, you were just getting your fly gear rigged up. 

-KSU


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey KSU!

Yes that was me, were you the one I was talking to on the creek or in the parking lot with 2 kids. Nice to have met you!

brodg


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I was walking back up the creek from the main river. I told you I was going over to the "other" creek.

Dang it's a small world!!

-KSU


----------

